# Question Blazin Brakes



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Question...How do the AFX Blazin Brakes lights work, the No.2 Firebird. Has the red lense and light bulb in the rear. It tries to light when you let off the power, very dim. Put it on the track backwards, it won't move because of the axle configuration, but the bulb burns bright. Do you need a special set controller???. Thanks...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

HOW BLAZIN BRAKE WORK:

The Blazin Brakes in STOP POLICE box came with a special controller & plug in power track. The controller had a switch which reversed the power to the car thus the motor rpm could be high but gears did not turn the tires & rear light was bright as car stopped.
A police car came in the box with a normal magnatraction chassis with separate push in guide pin for back hole (in front on rear magnet) on bottom of chassis which allowed car to reverse when power revered by switch without deslotting. This special guide pin came in separate bag with another spare. Aurora had some very cool ideas. All magnatraction chassis have moulded hole on bottom of chassis. A view of TV commercial on youtube for Aurora Stop Police set will help illustrate this explanation!

Hope explanation has been helpful. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Question...How do the AFX Blazin Brakes lights work, the No.2 Firebird. Has the red lense and light bulb in the rear. It tries to light when you let off the power, very dim. Put it on the track backwards, it won't move because of the axle configuration, but the bulb burns bright. Do you need a special set controller???. Thanks...RM


have U tried a "Parma" control, with brake wire hooked up (???)
Bubba


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The Blazin Brakes cars/track not only came with a special controller but also a special terminal track each had four prongs as opposed to the standard two prong controller/terminal.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks RL, thought it might need a special controller...RM


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Question...How do the AFX Blazin Brakes lights work, the No.2 Firebird. Has the red lense and light bulb in the rear. It tries to light when you let off the power, very dim. Put it on the track backwards, it won't move because of the axle configuration, but the bulb burns bright. Do you need a special set controller???. Thanks...RM


The car had a special ring gear assembly that only ran forward. When the polarity on the track reversed, the car stopped. There was a brake that rubbed against the axle, but that didn't do much. There was a diode in series with the brake light that caused the light to come on when the polarity was reversed.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> The car had a special ring gear assembly that only ran forward. When the polarity on the track reversed, the car stopped. There was a brake that rubbed against the axle, but that didn't do much. There was a diode in series with the brake light that caused the light to come on when the polarity was reversed.


Question:
I have a chassis, w/ a Double crown/axle gears...
it goes in the "Right" direction...."MOST" of the time....
once in a while, I'll let got of the control trigger, then hit it again & the chassis
turns a 180o & goes in the Opposite direction....
(????)

Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There were several types of Aurora chassis that used the special ring gear. The ones with 2 ring gears only used one at a time. The other one did not engage.

The Cat Eyes chassis had 2 of them with the same gear ratio. It ran forward with either track polarity. A diode in series with headlight bulb made the headlights come on when the polarity was reversed.

The Speed Shifter had 2 ring gears with different gear ratios. When the polarity was reversed, it changed gears. The controller also had a resistor that was jumped out in high gear. That had more effect than the gear change.

The Speed Steer slotless chassis had 2 ring gears with the same ratio. It used a worm gear on the front of the motor to turn the front wheels when the polarity changed. Tyco used a similar setup in their Command Control slotless cars.


----------

